# How heavy is the DX in an Oberon cover? - CLICK!!!



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

My new DX in graphite arrives today.  I ordered it with the Amazon cover in red but, having two Oberons for my K2, I know how gorgeous they are.  I'm betting they are even more striking in the larger DX size.  (Oh, that red Ginkgo!)

I'm very tempted to get an Oberon DX but am not sure I will be able to handle the weight (arthritis).  Those of you who have the DX with an Oberon cover, could you comment about this please?  Have any of you tried it and sent it back or sold it because it is too heavy?

I appreciate your input.  All enablers welcome, but I really need to know about that weight.  

Edit:  Ok, just realized the Oberon site has the weight on it - 15 oz.  I didnt realize they gave weights on their site.  Wow, almost a pound!
I'm still interested in your subjective opinions of how this feels in actual use.  I'm going to come up with some simulations of the total weight of the DX in an Oberon to see if I can handle it.


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi DD - congrats on your new DXG! If I didn't already have the white one, I'd be all over that one - it looks great in that color. I just received my 2nd Oberon DX cover. I also have a lightweight M-Edge Latitude cover for it, but I find myself using my Oberon covers much more often and just really feel it enhances the reading that much more, as you well know with your K2 covers. I do love the larger real estate of the design on the DX covers - my first cover is the fern gingko, which is nicely broken in now, and I just received the wine celtic hounds. 

As for the weight - I have to be honest, I don't normally hold it without it being supported on myself, whether it be leaning on my legs or standing on myself, with my hand in the sleeve or on top of it. When I do hold it, I don't really notice the weight because of the gorgeous feel of the leather. At the same time, though, I do not have arthritis so I don't know if the case + your reading style could cause aggravation. I do have mild tendinitis, but I don't recall it having flare up when using my Oberon since I don't usually bear the whole weight of it while reading.  Good luck with your decision! I do love my gingko.


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for making this post i also am looking into a oberon for my DX .I want the celtic hounds so I will be checking back to see your thoughts and hoping others will post their views


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Mine just came (and it is GORGEOUS). I weighed it at home. The scale is little funky so I would say about 2 pounds with the DXG and the cover.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

On Sunday night I ordered a DXG and an Oberon chocolate Tree of Life cover. I envision myself reading on the DXG at home, in my armchair, with the DXG+cover propped up on something and steadied by my hand. I hope it isn't too heavy for that. I am planning to carry my k2i in my purse, due to the weight of the DXG.

On the other hand, if the DXG seems light enough to carry easily, I might buy a bigger purse (have you seen how $$$ nice purses are these days?  ) and give away my k2i. I seriously doubt this will be the solution for me, since I do not like a heavy purse when shopping or walking for more than a few minutes. Frankly, I think the DXG would be too heavy for this even with a cheap ugly cover as opposed to an expensive, gorgeous Oberon.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

It depends on who you are. I am not a big purse person. I tend to use a backpack more often then not or a nice leather bag, not a briefcase but not a purse. I bought it in Italy when I was studying there. My DX fits in both bags fine.

Then again. I don't take my DX out and about for daily use all that often. Tavi and Octavian tend to stay at home and unless I am travelling.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for all your comments.  I hadn't thought about the fact that I, too, would be using the DXg mostly at home.  At home, I usually have it supported by a Peeramid pillow or by my leg or lap.  I have one of those adjustable beds, so when reading in bed I can be in a position similar to a recliner with the Peeramid on my lap.

I'm leaning toward getting an Oberon for at home and keeping the basic Amazon red cover for when I want to stick it in my purse.  M-m-m!  (Just need a little twist of the arm.  LOL)


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Just did some figuring and the KDXg in the Oberon cover is only 4.1 oz. heavier than the KDXg in the basic Amazon cover.  That doesn't seem like a lot.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok, I've decided to go ahead and buy an Oberon for my new DXg, but now my head is spinning trying to decide which one to get.  Help me decide, please!

My short list is:

Red Ginkgo
Marigold Roof of Heaven
Black Bold Celtic Knot
Marigold Sun
Dark Green Forest
Saddle Creek Bed Maple

My husband likes the Marigold ROH the best, but Red Ginkgo was my first instinct and I'm a little worried that the Marigold color will show a lot of dirt.

I like some others but I already have a purple ROH and a saddle DaVinci for my K2 and a medium journal in green Creek Bed Maple and I want something different.

Opinions, please.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

DD said:


> Ok, I've decided to go ahead and buy an Oberon for my new DXg, but now my head is spinning trying to decide which one to get. Help me decide, please!
> 
> My short list is:
> 
> ...


DD, of those on your list, my favorite by far is the Dark Green Forest. My DD had that on her K1 and it is absolutely gorgeous. I will admit I haven't seen a marigold in person yet though and I'm still on the fence about it.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Same as Luvmy4brats!!!! Congrats on your new DX DD  !!!!!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> DD, of those on your list, my favorite by far is the Dark Green Forest. My DD had that on her K1 and it is absolutely gorgeous. I will admit I haven't seen a marigold in person yet though and I'm still on the fence about it.


Thanks, Heather. I'm a little worried that the Marigold might not look as bright as it does in the pictures and might be more of a mustard color. Dark Green Forest is a good choice. I love the way it looks like you could just walk into the woods and get lost, like I get lost in a book.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

DD.. let me complicate things even more for you..  

I also have had a DX since last winter and I have an Oberon cover and unlike my friend Julip, I do haul my DX with cover everywhere I go and I mean daily during the week when I drive cancer patients to treatments and wait for them..  that means Kindle Time..

And I have small hands.  I guess I rest it on my knees mostly.

And the complication part:

Besdies all of your lovely choices, remember that they can do a custom job for you with many of their other designs, floating them on the cover front.  

As in.. the peacock design.  They don't make it in DX size, but they took the largest peacock image they do make, I think from the large journal and put it on the DX cover with a larger border.

AND I was able to choose from any button they currently make.  

And my peacock cover in sky blue with the button used on the hosukai wave.. wonderful.  I appreciate the design each time I look at it.

On your list I'd be snagging that red gingko.. or probably the gingko in fern.. that was my Oberon for my K2, which is currently out on loan.

I agree that the depth of forest and some others is simply spectacular.

The marigold.. well I lived through the 70s and 80s with way too much stuff in harvest gold.. I think the trauma remains..

Congrats on ordering the graphite DX with the gorgeous screen and better price!!!!

I think the graphite is luring in new customers:  TWICE this week I've been in waiting rooms and in one a young woman saw my DX and said.. "that's a Kindle DX!"  I was stunned since no one has ever even known what a DX is.. she has been researching and had decided on a DX.  I told her about the graphite and the price drop.

And today another waiting room, another young woman.. looked at mine and said her father (who was with her since he was being treated there) has ordered the new graphite one.  I told him he would absolutely love it!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you, Neo, and thank you, Seamonkey for your input.  I did not know Oberon would do custom work.  That does complicate things!  ha ha


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I didn't know that either.  You sound like you really want the red.  I'd say go for it.  I think I want a red cover for my charcoal Dx.  I think that would be spectacular.  Not sure which one I would get but maybe the hummingbird if it's true I can get a pattern dropped on there.  Then again I am finding that I really like my cole haan ruby red with the hinge system and think I would like something like that with one corner on it to make it a little more stable.
Paula


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Of the designs you listed, Dark Green Forest jumped out to me even before reading Luvmy4brats' post. But still, I think this will be a delightful but difficult decision. My decision on which Oberon cover to get for my DXG was pretty tough, too! I had to just sit and stare at the photos on oberondesign.com for hours until I narrowed it down to one. Go for the one that is truly what you yearn for the most, whichever that one turns out to be.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

corkyb said:


> I didn't know that either. You sound like you really want the red. I'd say go for it. I think I want a red cover for my charcoal Dx. I think that would be spectacular. Not sure which one I would get but maybe the hummingbird if it's true I can get a pattern dropped on there. Then again I am finding that I really like my cole haan ruby red with the hinge system and think I would like something like that with one corner on it to make it a little more stable.
> Paula


Yes, Paula, the red ginkgo was my first instinct and experience has taught me to stick to my first instinct.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok, I said the green Forest because of your list it definitely is my favorite (and I had it in fern for my K2 for a long time - in DX size it must be spectacular). It also fitted well with what I'm reading: mainly fantasy, and a lot of those have scenes in a forest of some sort at some point or another  .

But... I'm with Paula on the red, and if I really had to choose an Oberon for the new DXG, I'd go either with the red dragon (most probably - but then again I have a thing for dragons  ), or the red river garden. But that's me. 

Go with the red gingko, that's the first one your heart went out to


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes, go with your first instinct.

I REALLY wish they made the wraparound hummingbird in the Dx.  I might have to check on the red gingko myself if I decide to get another oberon.  My Oberon Dx is the avenue of trees in taupe.  Haven't tried it with the charcoal DX yet.  My noreve in passion vintage looks and feels spectacular with it except that it has two little spots that look like water spots or greasy spots on the front.  They are very small, but they bother me.  Can't figure out where they came from except maybe I splattered hand lotion or had it under my fingernail or something.
Paula


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Yes, go with your first instinct.
> 
> I REALLY wish they made the wraparound hummingbird in the Dx. I might have to check on the red gingko myself if I decide to get another oberon. My Oberon Dx is the avenue of trees in taupe. Haven't tried it with the charcoal DX yet. My noreve in passion vintage looks and feels spectacular with it except that it has two little spots that look like water spots or greasy spots on the front. They are very small, but they bother me. Can't figure out where they came from except maybe I splattered hand lotion or had it under my fingernail or something.
> Paula


Paula, try gently brushing the spots with a suede brush. It works well on nu-buck leather, which I assume the vintage leather is like. I may be wrong about that?


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

I love your list, DD - great choices. I think the red + the gingko cover is the most different from what you already have in your beautiful collection. I'm partial to the gingko, though, as I have it in fern and just love running my hands over that design. It's so beautiful in person, as they all are!

Paula - I agree about the wraparound hummingbird for DX! I had even emailed Oberon a couple of weeks ago asking if they had any plans to add it in the near future because I would have loved it in the purple (they don't at this time).


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I also wondered about the weight as well. I would like to get an Oberon cover for my KDXG. I had purchased a brown & a purple for my K1 & formally K2. I had planned to get a sky blue for my next cover, but now I like so many colors, the sky blue, the dark green & the red.....which one to get is really tough choice. I just got a red, Tuff-Luv flip with the stand to protect my kindle.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

julip said:


> I love your list, DD - great choices. I think the red + the gingko cover is the most different from what you already have in your beautiful collection. I'm partial to the gingko, though, as I have it in fern and just love running my hands over that design. It's so beautiful in person, as they all are!
> 
> Paula - I agree about the wraparound hummingbird for DX! I had even emailed Oberon a couple of weeks ago asking if they had any plans to add it in the near future because I would have loved it in the purple (they don't at this time).


You're right. It is different. I remember when I first saw the Ginkgo pattern, long before it was available in red. It was in the Fern color and, while I'm not really a fan of that color, I was immediately drawn to the pattern. I remember feeling the same excitement when I first saw ROH and Creekbed Maple, each of which I own in some form. We all have certain patterns and colors that draw us in. I'm thinking I should go with that initial excitement.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Go with the Red Ginkgo. 

The Red Ginkgo pattern was my second choice. 

I love my Red Sky Dragon for my K1 and wouldn't have replaced it, so it was always about what would be available when I upgraded. I really wanted a purple sun (I think I whined about it not being available for the better part of a year).

I am just glad I was able to get the purple sun since it looks like it is going away for the DX. I am thrilled to death with how wonderful it looks. My husband was impressed by the cover.


----------



## cisco333 (Jul 1, 2010)

When I am traveling the DX with Oberon cover gets very heavy carrying it around airports...my husband carries it sometimes for me and is always complaining about how heavy it makes his carry on.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

cisco333 said:


> When I am traveling the DX with Oberon cover gets very heavy carrying it around airports...my husband carries it sometimes for me and is always complaining about how heavy it makes his carry on.


Thank you for your input. I was thinking about that, but I will probably travel with the K2 (or K3 someday?) and use the DXg mostly at home. Although, when I calculated, the DX in an Oberon is only 4.1 oz heavier than in the basic Amazon cover. That doesn't sound like a lot, but maybe it is??


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

I have the new GDX in a Red Sky Dragon. I looks very cool. The graphite contrasts nicely with the red. I'd say go with the red gingko, you know you want it.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

DD.. I think since the red was your first thought and the Gingko is SUCH a wonderful design.. I do miss my K2 with the fern gingko cover, but I still have a scent amulet that I wear now and then that has the gingko pattern in pewter from Oberon..  Yep, RED GINGKO sounds perfect.

AND also as has been pointed out the red will look smashing with the graphite color too.. 

Now, what skin.. the graphite opens up a new world of skin possiblities, no?


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> DD.. I think since the red was your first thought and the Gingko is SUCH a wonderful design.. I do miss my K2 with the fern gingko cover, but I still have a scent amulet that I wear now and then that has the gingko pattern in pewter from Oberon.. Yep, RED GINGKO sounds perfect.
> 
> AND also as has been pointed out the red will look smashing with the graphite color too..
> 
> Now, what skin.. the graphite opens up a new world of skin possiblities, no?


Yes, I think it's going to be the Red Ginkgo. I'm close to clicking the button!

I think the KDXg is gorgeous 'nekid'. I know it is sacrilege here, but I've become tired of some of the print skins. (Please forgive me!)  My current skin on my K2 is the matte Solid State Black and I love it. The graphite DX is too beautiful to cover, IMHO.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

OK, I clicked the button and ordered the Red Ginkgo!  Thanks for all our valuable opinions.


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

DD said:


> OK, I clicked the button and ordered the Red Ginkgo! Thanks for all our valuable opinions.


Yay! So excited for you. The red gingko against the graphite is going to look stunning. I am looking forward to pictures!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Since I don't take my KDX out, the weight in my Oberon is irrelevant.  I always use either my Peeramid pillow or Levenger wood stand when I read at home, with cover on.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I have the red Oberon Gingko cover for my DX.  It is ok, but only after I used a fine black Sharpie to fill in the lines and background.  It makes the black background color more defined like the picture in the catalog and on their site.
I do have a large Oberon red Gingko Journal and its cover is fantastic looking.  Nothing at all like the DX cover in the same design.

Wish I had bought the red Sky Dragon instead for my DX.  I have purchased the red Sky Dragon Journal and use it for my husbands K2 with the Amazon cover as the insert.  The leather is quite rough and looks spectacular.  So far it is the one Oberon design I really like.  The Sky Dragon would be lovely in black too.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

luvshihtzu, I have the black Sky Dragon cover for my k2i, and it is outstanding. So elegant and understated, but so artistic and beautiful too. I use a photo of it as my avatar.

Sorry to hear about your red gingko. Next time maybe call Oberon right away and give them a chance to make it right. They really do seem like they want to please the customer.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

DD, excellent point about the beauty of the graphite itself..  skins are always out there but until/unless you ever want one, you will have  a great combination right from the start.

Cannot wait to hear just how happy you are when the Red Gingko arrives.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

luvshihtzu said:


> I have the red Oberon Gingko cover for my DX. It is ok, but only after I used a fine black Sharpie to fill in the lines and background. It makes the black background color more defined like the picture in the catalog and on their site.
> I do have a large Oberon red Gingko Journal and its cover is fantastic looking. Nothing at all like the DX cover in the same design.
> 
> Wish I had bought the red Sky Dragon instead for my DX. I have purchased the red Sky Dragon Journal and use it for my husbands K2 with the Amazon cover as the insert. The leather is quite rough and looks spectacular. So far it is the one Oberon design I really like. The Sky Dragon would be lovely in black too.


Oh, I just ordered the Red Ginkgo. I hope mine looks as nice as the picture on the site.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Let us know how what you think when you get your Red Gingko.


----------

